# Is street photography creepy?



## danielsmith4213

Why do I always feel like a creep when I go and do street photography? Today a stupid policeman told me that it's illegal to take photos of random strangers and that I should feel ashamed of myself... Which I'm pretty sure is wrong.


----------



## Kerbouchard

In the U.S., the police officer would be wrong, but it's still creepy.


----------



## danielsmith4213

Is it really that bad to take photos of strangers if you do it tastefully?


----------



## Kerbouchard

danielsmith4213 said:


> Is it really that bad to take photos of strangers if you do it tastefully?



If you feel creepy, you probably look creepy.  Just the way you feel influences other people's perception and whether you are doing it openly and with confidence or like some creep with a camera.

My guess is, most 'street' photographers are young boys trying to take pictures of women and old men trying to take pictures of women.  That probably accounts for about 70% of 'street' photographers.  The remainder is mostly journalists covering protests, living conditions, etc or tourists.

IMO, going out to take pictures of people you don't know is a bit creepy.  Sure, it can be done well...just most of the time it's not.  Just my .02


----------



## photo guy

In the U.S. taking pictures of people on the streets would be like the police and businesses using camera recording people inside and outside.  It basically is the same. Just about anywhere you go you are on camera.


----------



## danielsmith4213

Kerbouchard said:


> danielsmith4213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really that bad to take photos of strangers if you do it tastefully?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel creepy, you probably look creepy.  Just the way you feel influences other people's perception and whether you are doing it openly and with confidence or like some creep with a camera.
> 
> My guess is, most 'street' photographers are young boys trying to take pictures of women and old men trying to take pictures of women.  That probably accounts for about 70% of 'street' photographers.  The remainder is mostly journalists covering protests, living conditions, etc or tourists.
> 
> IMO, going out to take pictures of people you don't know is a bit creepy.  Sure, it can be done well...just most of the time it's not.  Just my .02
Click to expand...


In Australia the government did an anti terrorism advertising campaign and in the advertisements they basically said if you see someone with an SLR camera taking pictures, call the police. The reason that I feel uncomfortable taking photographs on the street is that anyone with a camera who isn't taking photos of tourist attractions or their kids is automatically doing something wrong. There is an entire sub genre of photography that focuses on capturing moments on the street and I'm wondering if all street photographers feel the same way.


----------



## mangtarn

Kerbouchard said:


> My guess is, most 'street' photographers are young boys trying to take pictures of women and old men trying to take pictures of women.  That probably accounts for about 70% of 'street' photographers.  The remainder is mostly journalists covering protests, living conditions, etc or tourists.



my pain exactly. i am an (male) university student and i am a journalist for my school newspaper. i hate the looks i get from people when i take my camera out to do cityscape or street.


----------



## ann

Young boys, or old men!  Really  Street work has been a long time venue for photography most with other goals then listed above.

As has been mentioned if your uncomfortable your subjects will be so, if your open and non-threatening it becomes a different story.  Many times if people are aware they will let you know if they are going to be in cooperation with the process.

Perhaps you need to try a different type of photography, (not being rude here, just taking what your saying as a guide line).  Your not alone to say your not happy about the looks, but then people who general feel this way do not do street work. One needs to be very comfortable about what they are doing.

Many years ago when I was your age I had thoughts of pj and a very famous news photography asked me the following question. If someone is jumping out of a window with the intent to die, can you keep shooting? My response was something along , I am not sure. His comment back was , re think your goal.
Certainly gave me a jolt and food for thought and I ended up taking a different path with  my work.

Not a bad thing or a good thing, just a different path. I know, I know, how many times would that happen, maybe never; but that was not the point. Luckily I did get the point . Others mileage may vary on this, just my .02


----------



## AlanKlein

If you're uncomfortable doing something, don't do it.  Photography should be fun. 

On the other hand I've read of other street photographers who don't do it on the sly.  They get to know the people, speak to them make them feel they're involved and then shoot without conflict.  Of course, you may miss some spontaneity, but then again you won't feel "creepy".


----------



## bentcountershaft

I don't see street photography as creepy at all, assuming it isn't random upskirt shots or something of that nature.


----------



## danielsmith4213

AlanKlein said:


> If you're uncomfortable doing something, don't do it.  Photography should be fun.
> 
> On the other hand I've read of other street photographers who don't do it on the sly.  They get to know the people, speak to them make them feel they're involved and then shoot without conflict.  Of course, you may miss some spontaneity, but then again you won't feel "creepy".



It makes me uncomfortable but the results are worth it! I have been trying to approach people and photograph them with their consult, but it's hard to get them to take off their masks so to speak.


----------



## usayit

It seems creepy because that's the message that has been ingrained into our brains.   What Kerbouchard said about looks is probably a big influence as well....  people judge the book by its cover..  that's human nature.

On certain days, its just me and my young son to spend time together.   When I take him to the park during a weekday, its a park full of stay at home mothers and I make sure to trade the camera in for a small point and shoot.  I got strange looks the first time I showed up with a camera.. almost felt compelled to assure the mothers that I was there with my son.

I also like to shoot street at times.....  You definitely get a different reaction depending on the subject's "walk of life".


----------



## gsgary

I hope you told him to piss off and mind his own buisiness because he was talking bull**** most of the best photographers shot on the streets CHB,Brant the list is endless
This should help


----------



## Mike_E

Are you trying to get photos of people on the sly?  Or are you taking photos of the street including it's contents so to speak.

Think about that, it makes a difference.


----------



## danielsmith4213

Mike_E said:


> Are you trying to get photos of people on the sly?  Or are you taking photos of the street including it's contents so to speak.
> 
> Think about that, it makes a difference.



I'm just taking photos of the street including its' contents... That's the problem, I guess people don't understand that photography can be tasteful art as well. If only you could show them the works of Henri Cartier Bresson, then they'd understand


----------



## mangtarn

my editor told me editorial (newspaper) photos do not require consent. so i'll just be on a permanent assignment from now on.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Be cautious of psycho cops in rest areas in the USA: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...yi-rest-areas-careful-what-you-take-pics.html


----------



## nickzou

Kerbouchard said:


> If you feel creepy, you probably look creepy.  Just the way you feel influences other people's perception and whether you are doing it openly and with confidence or like some creep with a camera.
> 
> My guess is, most 'street' photographers are young boys trying to take pictures of women and old men trying to take pictures of women.  That probably accounts for about 70% of 'street' photographers.  The remainder is mostly journalists covering protests, living conditions, etc or tourists.
> 
> IMO, going out to take pictures of people you don't know is a bit creepy.  Sure, it can be done well...just most of the time it's not.  Just my .02



That really sucks because I love watching DigitalRev reviews of camera and camera equipment and they just go out there with their gear and snap shots, and a lot of them are just stunning (especially the Leica M9 video ). It's a real shame because it is one of the types of photography I enjoy the most. Setting up lights and reflectors is fun but sometimes I just like taking a camera out with me and taking pictures. I've also recently found out that a TON of people I know people-watch as a hobby. I did it and thought it was kinda creepy (but no one ever noticed and confronted me about it) but apparently it is a widespread a popular hobby. And I mean... to me all photography is voyeuristic, you are stealing a scene, a moment, an emotion, an expression, all the time. It doesn't matter if you are in a studio or on the street, your photographing a flower with a macro lens, or wildlife, you are taking something from them and keeping it. I've gotten tired of this "photography is creepy" business, yeah it is creepy. If you don't want to be creepy, learn to paint.


----------



## Kerbouchard

nickzou said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel creepy, you probably look creepy.  Just the way you feel influences other people's perception and whether you are doing it openly and with confidence or like some creep with a camera.
> 
> My guess is, most 'street' photographers are young boys trying to take pictures of women and old men trying to take pictures of women.  That probably accounts for about 70% of 'street' photographers.  The remainder is mostly journalists covering protests, living conditions, etc or tourists.
> 
> IMO, going out to take pictures of people you don't know is a bit creepy.  Sure, it can be done well...just most of the time it's not.  Just my .02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really sucks because I love watching DigitalRev reviews of camera and camera equipment and they just go out there with their gear and snap shots, and a lot of them are just stunning (especially the Leica M9 video ). It's a real shame because it is one of the types of photography I enjoy the most. Setting up lights and reflectors is fun but sometimes I just like taking a camera out with me and taking pictures. I've also recently found out that a TON of people I know people-watch as a hobby. I did it and thought it was kinda creepy (but no one ever noticed and confronted me about it) but apparently it is a widespread a popular hobby. And I mean... to me all photography is voyeuristic, you are stealing a scene, a moment, an emotion, an expression, all the time. It doesn't matter if you are in a studio or on the street, your photographing a flower with a macro lens, or wildlife, you are taking something from them and keeping it. I've gotten tired of this "photography is creepy" business, yeah it is creepy. If you don't want to be creepy, learn to paint.
Click to expand...


...says the young boy.


----------



## Fender5388

you have to be smart about it, you can tell by someones look if they don't want to be photographed. don't make yourself suspicious either. be open and friendly, smile, make eye contact, be confident. you don't have to speak to everyone.  but i find if i ask most people although maybe embarrassed they don't mind having their picture taken. Street photography is in no way creepy. You're a curious individual documenting the world around you. capturing moments the way you see them. ignore the weird looks from people, I'm sure they don't care about you half as much as you think they do.


----------



## Tony S

It's only creepy if you act like a creep.


----------



## Kerbouchard

Tony S said:


> It's only creepy if you act like a creep.


Now, that, I will agree with.


----------



## danielsmith4213

Kerbouchard said:


> Tony S said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's only creepy if you act like a creep.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, that, I will agree with.
Click to expand...


Agreed


----------



## mangtarn

this whole idea of it's only creepy if you act like a creep is so vague i can't even comprehend it.
can somebody explain to me just exactly what the signs of 'acting creepy' is? if people generalize creeps to be men taking photos of people on the street, then i don't see a solution to this problem, either way you are going to be a creep because you are a man with a camera on the street.
im sure nobody, even creeps, do not want to act creepy when they are creeping, so how do you forcefully instruct yourself to not act creepy when you are unaware that you are being creepy? wouldn't that just make things worse?


----------



## Derrel

gsgary said:


> I hope you told him to piss off and mind his own buisiness because he was talking bull**** most of the best photographers shot on the streets CHB,Brant the list is endless
> This should help



A-holes like Bruce Gilden are what give street photography a bad name.This guy is reprehensible. He is the absolute antithesis of good taste. I have seen this video multiple times.This guy is the kind of shooter who earns the name "juicebag".


----------



## nickzou

Kerbouchard said:


> nickzou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel creepy, you probably look creepy.  Just the way you feel influences other people's perception and whether you are doing it openly and with confidence or like some creep with a camera.
> 
> My guess is, most 'street' photographers are young boys trying to take pictures of women and old men trying to take pictures of women.  That probably accounts for about 70% of 'street' photographers.  The remainder is mostly journalists covering protests, living conditions, etc or tourists.
> 
> IMO, going out to take pictures of people you don't know is a bit creepy.  Sure, it can be done well...just most of the time it's not.  Just my .02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really sucks because I love watching DigitalRev reviews of camera and camera equipment and they just go out there with their gear and snap shots, and a lot of them are just stunning (especially the Leica M9 video ). It's a real shame because it is one of the types of photography I enjoy the most. Setting up lights and reflectors is fun but sometimes I just like taking a camera out with me and taking pictures. I've also recently found out that a TON of people I know people-watch as a hobby. I did it and thought it was kinda creepy (but no one ever noticed and confronted me about it) but apparently it is a widespread a popular hobby. And I mean... to me all photography is voyeuristic, you are stealing a scene, a moment, an emotion, an expression, all the time. It doesn't matter if you are in a studio or on the street, your photographing a flower with a macro lens, or wildlife, you are taking something from them and keeping it. I've gotten tired of this "photography is creepy" business, yeah it is creepy. If you don't want to be creepy, learn to paint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...says the young boy.
Click to expand...


When I do street photography, I only bring along a 24mm and a 35mm, if that at all offsets my default creepiness apparently branded upon me by my age.



Oh and I've picked up a couple of tricks I've learned to get people to ignore you on the streets. First, if you can help it, don't use a DSLR. People seem to be afraid of giant black cameras. Make your camera as small as possible. Which means take off the ridiculous battery grip. Whenever possible, compose with the live view, I find that people are more at ease with some idiot holding his or her camera out a few inches away from their face instead of intently looking through the viewfinder. The best thing to do is just use a mirrorless camera and look like some hipster who likes to take arty farty pics with their Holgas.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Kerbouchard said:


> In the U.S., the police officer would be wrong, but it's still creepy.


 


Kerbouchard said:


> danielsmith4213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really that bad to take photos of strangers if you do it tastefully?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you feel creepy, you probably look creepy.  Just the way you feel influences other people's perception and whether you are doing it openly and with confidence or like some creep with a camera.
> 
> My guess is, most 'street' photographers are young boys trying to take pictures of women and old men trying to take pictures of women.  That probably accounts for about 70% of 'street' photographers.  The remainder is mostly journalists covering protests, living conditions, etc or tourists.
> 
> IMO, going out to take pictures of people you don't know is a bit creepy.  Sure, it can be done well...just most of the time it's not.  Just my .02
Click to expand...


YOU creep me out. Get your mind out of the gutter and onto a higher plane and you might actually get the beauty of street photography instead of making innocent photogs feel like they have anything to explain to YOU, a pervert.

I don't think Brassai knew all the hos and other night creatures he shot... I don't think Diane Arbus knew her subjects either... and somehow, they seem to fit in your 70% of creeeeeeeeeps. LOL.

YOU are the creep here!


----------



## Mike_E

nickzou said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nickzou said:
> 
> 
> 
> That really sucks because I love watching DigitalRev reviews of camera and camera equipment and they just go out there with their gear and snap shots, and a lot of them are just stunning (especially the Leica M9 video ). It's a real shame because it is one of the types of photography I enjoy the most. Setting up lights and reflectors is fun but sometimes I just like taking a camera out with me and taking pictures. I've also recently found out that a TON of people I know people-watch as a hobby. I did it and thought it was kinda creepy (but no one ever noticed and confronted me about it) but apparently it is a widespread a popular hobby. And I mean... to me all photography is voyeuristic, you are stealing a scene, a moment, an emotion, an expression, all the time. It doesn't matter if you are in a studio or on the street, your photographing a flower with a macro lens, or wildlife, you are taking something from them and keeping it. I've gotten tired of this "photography is creepy" business, yeah it is creepy. If you don't want to be creepy, learn to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...says the young boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I do street photography, I only bring along a 24mm and a 35mm, if that at all offsets my default creepiness apparently branded upon me by my age.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I've picked up a couple of tricks I've learned to get people to ignore you on the streets. First, if you can help it, don't use a DSLR. People seem to be afraid of giant black cameras. Make your camera as small as possible. Which means take off the ridiculous battery grip. Whenever possible, compose with the live view, I find that people are more at ease with some idiot holding his or her camera out a few inches away from their face instead of intently looking through the viewfinder. The best thing to do is just use a mirrorless camera and look like some hipster who likes to take arty farty pics with their Holgas.
Click to expand...


Try one of these, you can even focus with your body turned 90 degrees away..  Rolleiflex - Camerapedia

Be warned, you'd be stepping off into a whole other world of photography.


----------



## ann

Then again, find yourself a right angle finder.


----------



## Sammie_Lou




----------



## gsgary

Derrel said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you told him to piss off and mind his own buisiness because he was talking bull**** most of the best photographers shot on the streets CHB,Brant the list is endless
> This should help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A-holes like Bruce Gilden are what give street photography a bad name.This guy is reprehensible. He is the absolute antithesis of good taste. I have seen this video multiple times.This guy is the kind of shooter who earns the name "juicebag".
Click to expand...



Sorry but he is one of the best street shooter going, i met him in Derby UK last year a he is a real nice guy


----------



## danielsmith4213

Sammie_Lou said:


>



I think I'm going to buy one of those


----------



## danielsmith4213

c.cloudwalker said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the U.S., the police officer would be wrong, but it's still creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielsmith4213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really that bad to take photos of strangers if you do it tastefully?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you feel creepy, you probably look creepy.  Just the way you feel influences other people's perception and whether you are doing it openly and with confidence or like some creep with a camera.
> 
> My guess is, most 'street' photographers are young boys trying to take pictures of women and old men trying to take pictures of women.  That probably accounts for about 70% of 'street' photographers.  The remainder is mostly journalists covering protests, living conditions, etc or tourists.
> 
> IMO, going out to take pictures of people you don't know is a bit creepy.  Sure, it can be done well...just most of the time it's not.  Just my .02
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU creep me out. Get your mind out of the gutter and onto a higher plane and you might actually get the beauty of street photography instead of making innocent photogs feel like they have anything to explain to YOU, a pervert.
> 
> I don't think Brassai knew all the hos and other night creatures he shot... I don't think Diane Arbus knew her subjects either... and somehow, they seem to fit in your 70% of creeeeeeeeeps. LOL.
> 
> YOU are the creep here!
Click to expand...


For some reason I felt like the odd one out here by saying that I go and take street photos until now.. It would be fun to follow Diane Arbus around for a day and see how she approached people.


----------



## Sammie_Lou

danielsmith4213 said:


> Sammie_Lou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to buy one of those
Click to expand...


It was on Cafe Press somewhere lol


----------



## skieur

No, anyone who has done journalistic or public relations photography would do street photography without even giving it a second thought.

skieur


----------



## Derrel

gsgary said:
			
		

> Sorry but he is one of the best street shooter going, i met him in Derby UK last year a he is a real nice guy



Ted Bundy was also "a real nice guy".

Ted Bundy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me

danielsmith4213 said:


> Why do I always feel like a creep when I go and do street photography? Today a stupid policeman told me that it's illegal to take photos of random strangers and that I should feel ashamed of myself... Which I'm pretty sure is wrong.



Tbh, I would feel creepy, I'm not saying it is, but I would certainly feel that way, that's why I always ask permission...


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me

skieur said:


> No, anyone who has done *journalistic or public relations photography* would do street photography without even giving it a second thought.
> 
> skieur



That's a completely different mentality from 'candid' street photography.


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me

Derrel said:


> A-holes like Bruce Gilden are what give street photography a bad name.This guy is reprehensible. He is the absolute antithesis of good taste. I have seen this video multiple times.This guy is the kind of shooter who earns the name "juicebag".



+1

That was awful, the guy has no manners, I felt so sorry for that old lady, he nearly scared her half to death.


----------



## gsgary

Derrel said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but he is one of the best street shooter going, i met him in Derby UK last year a he is a real nice guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Bundy was also "a real nice guy".
> 
> Ted Bundy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...



I know who Ted Bundy is, there is nothing wrong with the way Bruce gilden shoots everyone has different styles and his style rocks it's no good for *****'s to try and shoot like he does


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me

gsgary said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but he is one of the best street shooter going, i met him in Derby UK last year a he is a real nice guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Bundy was also "a real nice guy".
> 
> Ted Bundy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know who Ted Bundy is, there is nothing wrong with the way Bruce gilden shoots everyone has different styles and his style rocks it's no good for *****'s to try and shoot like he does
Click to expand...


Tbh, I think the streets are a worse place with Bruce Gilden in it, he's not even brave or creative, just rude, intimidating and predatory to the vulnerable in society (& I'm sure he's much worse when the camera isn't on him). 
The guy obviously has emotional/rejection issues and so just forces him self on innocent members of the public like some kind of photo rapist on a power trip.


----------



## Stryker

I love doing street photography and most of the time, I would talk to these strangers before I take their photos.  50% of my thrill is talking to strangers, get to know a little background of the subjects, and getting their approval.  The next 50% is returning to the place, handing them a print of the photo, and get to see their reactions.  It may not be candid anymore but I get the results I wanted.  As I wanted to be appreciated and respected as a street photographer, I also want to give due respect my subjects.  I may not be able to get the approval of all I approach, but I would estimate a 95% approval rating.   

I took a photograph of an old man in August 24.






A month later I saw him again and handed him a print of the photo.  He told me, "Son, when I die, I want this photo on top of my casket".  He held me on my shoulder and whispered a faint "Thank you".


----------



## skieur

RhysPhotograph.me said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, anyone who has done *journalistic or public relations photography* would do street photography without even giving it a second thought.
> 
> skieur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a completely different mentality from 'candid' street photography.
Click to expand...


Oh, what different mentality? You still run into people who don't mind having their picture taken and those that are violently anti-photographer....probably more violent than that encountered by a street photographer. So, any difference is of degree.

On the other hand, I am talking about the more "appropriate" form of street photography where the photographer is not acting like a totally aggressive jerk.  By the way, according to the law, assault applies to some of the more aggressive forms of street photography.

skieur


----------



## joealcantar

I guess these folks should have been ashamed of themselves for shooting: 
-
Dorothea Lange Great Depression Photography Women Photographers
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Derrel

Bruce Gilden allowing people to walk up to him, and then blasting them with a hand-held-flash connected to a Leica with a pigtail cord...meanwhile the Leica is synching flash at 1/80 second and over-exposing the backgrounds...him bellowing, "What!! I HAVE THE RIGHT OF WAY HERE!", him barking at people, "No smile! No smile!"

GUY'S CLEARLY A JUICEBAG. His images serve no greater purpose than to show odd-looking people in a bad light, both literally, and figuratively. Dorothea Lange's most famous Depression-era images were commissioned work designed to document the realities of the Great Depression, and were handled sensitively, and were shot by a compassionate, caring,empathetic, and almost timid photographer. Gilden on the other hand is the epitome of a brash, aggressive, cocky, smug prick, yelling at people on the street, and being rebuffed on the street by people who tell him, "No picture! No picture!" and yet like an A-hole, he goes ahead and blasts them with a flash and his pre-focused 21mm lens...sorry Joel, but comparing Lange's work to that of Gilden is ridiculous. Simply ridiculous. Gilden is making an ass out of himself, looking for "characters". The work is abut HIM, whereas Lange's government-sponsored work was about the subjects and their real plight, and about the impacts of the Great Depression. Gilden is looking for "characters"...weirdos, foreigners,the handicapped, the guy's a POS in my book...


----------



## Kerbouchard

Derrel said:


> Bruce Gilden allowing people to walk up to him, and then blasting them with a hand-held-flash connected to a Leica with a pigtail cord...meanwhile the Leica is synching flash at 1/80 second and over-exposing the backgrounds...him bellowing, "What!! I HAVE THE RIGHT OF WAY HERE!", him barking at people, "No smile! No smile!"
> 
> GUY'S CLEARLY A JUICEBAG. His images serve no greater purpose than to show odd-looking people in a bad light, both literally, and figuratively. Dorothea Lange's most famous Depression-era images were commissioned work designed to document the realities of the Great Depression, and were handled sensitively, and were shot by a compassionate, caring,empathetic, and almost timid photographer. Gilden on the other hand is the epitome of a brash, aggressive, cocky, smug prick, yelling at people on the street, and being rebuffed on the street by people who tell him, "No picture! No picture!" and yet like an A-hole, he goes ahead and blasts them with a flash and his pre-focused 21mm lens...sorry Joel, but comparing Lange's work to that of Gilden is ridiculous. Simply ridiculous. Gilden is making an ass out of himself, looking for "characters". The work is abut HIM, whereas Lange's government-sponsored work was about the subjects and their real plight, and about the impacts of the Great Depression. Gilden is looking for "characters"...weirdos, foreigners,the handicapped, the guy's a POS in my book...


...and a creep.


----------



## gsgary

RhysPhotograph.me said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Bundy was also "a real nice guy".
> 
> Ted Bundy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know who Ted Bundy is, there is nothing wrong with the way Bruce gilden shoots everyone has different styles and his style rocks it's no good for *****'s to try and shoot like he does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tbh, I think the streets are a worse place with Bruce Gilden in it, he's not even brave or creative, just rude, intimidating and predatory to the vulnerable in society (& I'm sure he's much worse when the camera isn't on him).
> The guy obviously has emotional/rejection issues and so just forces him self on innocent members of the public like some kind of photo rapist on a power trip.
Click to expand...



Bull**** you don't know what you are talking about


----------



## gsgary

Derrel said:


> Bruce Gilden allowing people to walk up to him, and then blasting them with a hand-held-flash connected to a Leica with a pigtail cord...meanwhile the Leica is synching flash at 1/80 second and over-exposing the backgrounds...him bellowing, "What!! I HAVE THE RIGHT OF WAY HERE!", him barking at people, "No smile! No smile!"
> 
> GUY'S CLEARLY A JUICEBAG. His images serve no greater purpose than to show odd-looking people in a bad light, both literally, and figuratively. Dorothea Lange's most famous Depression-era images were commissioned work designed to document the realities of the Great Depression, and were handled sensitively, and were shot by a compassionate, caring,empathetic, and almost timid photographer. Gilden on the other hand is the epitome of a brash, aggressive, cocky, smug prick, yelling at people on the street, and being rebuffed on the street by people who tell him, "No picture! No picture!" and yet like an A-hole, he goes ahead and blasts them with a flash and his pre-focused 21mm lens...sorry Joel, but comparing Lange's work to that of Gilden is ridiculous. Simply ridiculous. Gilden is making an ass out of himself, looking for "characters". The work is abut HIM, whereas Lange's government-sponsored work was about the subjects and their real plight, and about the impacts of the Great Depression. Gilden is looking for "characters"...weirdos, foreigners,the handicapped, the guy's a POS in my book...




He's cool


----------



## usayit

joealcantar said:


> I guess these folks should have been ashamed of themselves for shooting:
> -
> Dorothea Lange Great Depression Photography Women Photographers
> -
> Shoot well, Joe



Read the story behind the photo.   Its a different time, circumstance, intention and approach.   In particular the recent interview of one of the two children hiding their faces in that photo.   It wasn't gorilla/ambush style of photography that Bruce Gilden was depicted in the video.  I like some of his other work but not this.  I prefer street photos that showcase people's lives and stories.... not one that showcases the photographer disrupting people's daily lives.

Street photogs like discreet cameras because its their hope not to "taint" the scene with their presence.   Bruce's approach is the antithesis of that approach and reduces the whole point to paparazzi levels.



PS> Bruce is a big guy.... if it were me... doing that.. I'd get my rear end kicked.  Of the famed Magnum Photographers, he's probably one of my least favorite.


----------



## Kerbouchard

gsgary said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you told him to piss off and mind his own buisiness because he was talking bull**** most of the best photographers shot on the streets CHB,Brant the list is endless
> This should help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A-holes like Bruce Gilden are what give street photography a bad name.This guy is reprehensible. He is the absolute antithesis of good taste. I have seen this video multiple times.This guy is the kind of shooter who earns the name "juicebag".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but he is one of the best street shooter going, i met him in Derby UK last year a he is a real nice guy
Click to expand...


If this is what some of you consider 'good' street photography and an example of someone not being a creep, it's no wonder we seem to disagree.  

IMO, nothing more than a rude, creepy guy taking snapshots.


----------



## gsgary

Kerbouchard said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A-holes like Bruce Gilden are what give street photography a bad name.This guy is reprehensible. He is the absolute antithesis of good taste. I have seen this video multiple times.This guy is the kind of shooter who earns the name "juicebag".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but he is one of the best street shooter going, i met him in Derby UK last year a he is a real nice guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this is what some of you consider 'good' street photography and an example of someone not being a creep, it's no wonder we seem to disagree.
> 
> IMO, nothing more than a rude, creepy guy taking snapshots.
Click to expand...


 it's more creepy shooting street with a long lens


----------



## Stryker

If Bruce Guilden does that on the streets of Manila, he'll get stabbed and have his guts all over the pavement, and his Leica shattered.  An arrogant SOB.  He doesn't take photos of people.  He attacks them with a flash of light.


----------



## Stryker

If Bruce Guilden do that in the streets of Manila, he'll get stabbed and have his guts all over the pavement, and his Leica shattered.&nbsp; An arrogant SOB.


----------



## e.rose

danielsmith4213 said:


> Is street photography creepy?



No.  :sillysmi:


----------



## tevo

YES. 


Although shooting JuniorVarsity cheer is worse - I feel like a pedophile (THEY ALL LOOK LIKE THEY ARE  12 YEARS OLD )


----------



## mangtarn

tevo said:


> YES.
> 
> 
> Although shooting JuniorVarsity cheer is worse - I feel like a pedophile (THEY ALL LOOK LIKE THEY ARE  12 YEARS OLD )



how do you think i felt when i was asked by a friend to shoot a girl's soccer final? all the soccer moms were staring at me like i was some kind of alien...

maybe they are interested :lmao: all i need is some money to pay for my tuition


----------



## mangtarn

there is a street thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/169495-capture-stranger-street-style.html

i took a look at some of those, they might be deemed creepy, but some of those are not creepy at all and give off a quite friendly vibe to them.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

danielsmith4213 said:


> For some reason I felt like the odd one out here by saying that I go and take street photos until now.. It would be fun to follow Diane Arbus around for a day and see how she approached people.



Yes it would. She was one of the best.


----------



## usayit

Begs to question.....

Which causes more reaction from the subjects?

A female street photog

or

A male street photog



More now.... than in previous decades?


----------



## Leslie101

Street Photography is an art and one of the most difficult venues of photography. Look at national geographic. All of those images are so beautiful, however to capture these images the photographer is basically intruding on someones space, and in some cases documenting one of the worst moments in there lives. While it can be uncomfortable for the photographer, you must have a bit of an aggressive side to truly be a photo journalistic photographer. That being said it should always be done with taste and compassion for your subject.


----------



## gsgary

Kerbouchard said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A-holes like Bruce Gilden are what give street photography a bad name.This guy is reprehensible. He is the absolute antithesis of good taste. I have seen this video multiple times.This guy is the kind of shooter who earns the name "juicebag".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but he is one of the best street shooter going, i met him in Derby UK last year a he is a real nice guy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If this is what some of you consider 'good' street photography and an example of someone not being a creep, it's no wonder we seem to disagree.
> 
> IMO, nothing more than a rude, creepy guy taking snapshots.
Click to expand...



He's that bad he was invited to join one of the most exclusive photography agency in the world


----------



## dots

You see a street photo from the past..is it creepy? It's a social record. People need to keep doing it to maintain that for future generations.


----------



## mangtarn

im sure people wouldn't have much of a problem if e.rose does street photography. gender makes a difference


----------



## usayit

Gilden was brought into Magnum for his other work....


----------



## gsgary

usayit said:


> Gilden was brought into Magnum for his other work....



What other work ? he has always shot up close


----------



## Leslie101

Street Photography is an art and one of the most difficult venues of photography. Look at national geographic. All of those images are so beautiful, however to capture these images the photographer is basically intruding on someones space, and in some cases documenting one of the worst moments in there lives. While it can be&nbsp;uncomfortable&nbsp;for the photographer, you must have a bit of an aggressive side to&nbsp;truly&nbsp;be a&nbsp;photo journalistic&nbsp;photographer. That being said it should always be done with taste and compassion for your subject


----------



## gsgary

Leslie101 said:


> Street Photography is an art and one of the most difficult venues of photography. Look at national geographic. All of those images are so beautiful, however to capture these images the photographer is basically intruding on someones space, and in some cases documenting one of the worst moments in there lives. While it can be&nbsp;uncomfortable&nbsp;for the photographer, you must have a bit of an aggressive side to&nbsp;truly&nbsp;be a&nbsp;photo journalistic&nbsp;photographer. That being said it should always be done with taste and compassion for your subject



Didn't you already say that


----------



## usayit

gsgary said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gilden was brought into Magnum for his other work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What other work ? he has always shot up close
Click to expand...


You are smarter than that (that or just trolling).   Its not the proximity of the shot that is the issue.  Its how he goes about it as depicted in the video you linked.   His most appreciated work wasn't achieved by ambushing his subjects.  If had done that with the subjects in his most well known photos, he probably would have been 6 feet under by now.. if you know what I mean.


----------



## Derrel

I just lost a TON of respect for the Magnum organization....I had no idea they were taking juicebags in...it's almost inconceivable to me that that guy is a Magnum photographer, but then again, standards have gotten lower over the years...really? He is with Magnum???? zOMG....they better go after Justin Timberlake and Britney Spears next-- because I have heard that each of them can handle a camera,and by that I mean point it forward,away from their face, and mash the shutter button...


----------



## dots

Standards may have declined but i think also the relevance of Magnum. I like viewing their archives but there's this 'coat tails' vibe to it nowadays. Like a rock band that doesn't contain any of the founding musicians and is just cashing a brand. Magnum was Capa, a generation or so after and that was that.



Derrel said:


> I just lost a TON of respect for the Magnum organization....I had no idea they were taking juicebags in...it's almost inconceivable to me that that guy is a Magnum photographer, but then again, standards have gotten lower over the years...really? He is with Magnum???? zOMG....they better go after Justin Timberlake and Britney Spears next-- because I have heard that each of them can handle a camera,and by that I mean point it forward,away from their face, and mash the shutter button...


----------



## Kerbouchard

Exclusive often has more to do with who you know than what you are capable of.  I won't say that's the case about this Magnum thingy.  Never heard of it but if the shots that were showed in that video are an example of the type of work that Magnum finds exceptional, I wouldn't give much credit to their 'excusiveness' equaling quality.

Just my .02



gsgary said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but he is one of the best street shooter going, i met him in Derby UK last year a he is a real nice guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is what some of you consider 'good' street photography and an example of someone not being a creep, it's no wonder we seem to disagree.
> 
> IMO, nothing more than a rude, creepy guy taking snapshots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's that bad he was invited to join one of the most exclusive photography agency in the world
Click to expand...


----------



## dots

OK i actually watched the video. I can see how Magnum would be interested. Contemporary is/was Shark in Formaldehyde...similarly a flash in the face on 5th Avenue. It's hardcore and he gets a ratio of shots (shocks) which are unusual/stark/profound. Profound is a Magnum byword IMO. 

This almost isn't Street Photography you know...seems more like guerilla studio work  This is take and the middle finger. Narcissistic art of itself. Not quite a tiger skin rug to make the parlour interesting but almost.



Derrel said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you told him to piss off and mind his own buisiness because he was talking bull**** most of the best photographers shot on the streets CHB,Brant the list is endless
> This should help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A-holes like Bruce Gilden are what give street photography a bad name.This guy is reprehensible. He is the absolute antithesis of good taste. I have seen this video multiple times.This guy is the kind of shooter who earns the name "juicebag".
Click to expand...


----------



## Mike_E

Here are a couple of links you should probably read, if you haven't.  They're free downloads, 1)  85mm Street Photography  and 2)  85mm Street Photography


----------



## lolondar

just got the opinion of non photography oriented person street photography is not creepy unless your taking pictures of little kids


----------



## gsgary

dots said:


> Standards may have declined but i think also the relevance of Magnum. I like viewing their archives but there's this 'coat tails' vibe to it nowadays. Like a rock band that doesn't contain any of the founding musicians and is just cashing a brand. Magnum was Capa, a generation or so after and that was that.
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just lost a TON of respect for the Magnum organization....I had no idea they were taking juicebags in...it's almost inconceivable to me that that guy is a Magnum photographer, but then again, standards have gotten lower over the years...really? He is with Magnum???? zOMG....they better go after Justin Timberlake and Britney Spears next-- because I have heard that each of them can handle a camera,and by that I mean point it forward,away from their face, and mash the shutter button...
Click to expand...



Magnum was not just Capa there were 3 others or don't you know their names


----------



## gsgary

Kerbouchard said:


> Exclusive often has more to do with who you know than what you are capable of.  I won't say that's the case about this Magnum thingy.  Never heard of it but if the shots that were showed in that video are an example of the type of work that Magnum finds exceptional, I wouldn't give much credit to their 'excusiveness' equaling quality.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this is what some of you consider 'good' street photography and an example of someone not being a creep, it's no wonder we seem to disagree.
> 
> IMO, nothing more than a rude, creepy guy taking snapshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's that bad he was invited to join one of the most exclusive photography agency in the world
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Your into photography and never heard of Magnum


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me

gsgary said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive often has more to do with who you know than what you are capable of.  I won't say that's the case about this Magnum thingy.  Never heard of it but if the shots that were showed in that video are an example of the type of work that Magnum finds exceptional, I wouldn't give much credit to their 'excusiveness' equaling quality.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's that bad he was invited to join one of the most exclusive photography agency in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your into photography and never heard of Magnum
Click to expand...


I had never heard of it either, but then again I'm interested in _actual photography_ and not the rest of the unimportant dribble...


----------



## gsgary

RhysPhotograph.me said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive often has more to do with who you know than what you are capable of.  I won't say that's the case about this Magnum thingy.  Never heard of it but if the shots that were showed in that video are an example of the type of work that Magnum finds exceptional, I wouldn't give much credit to their 'excusiveness' equaling quality.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your into photography and never heard of Magnum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had never heard of it either, but then again I'm interested in _actual photography_ and not the rest of the unimportant dribble...
Click to expand...



Well you should have a look at the Magnum photographers


----------



## dots

Yea i know it all mate.  I know all about Magnum and the day (lunch)  it was founded. Question is DO YOU?




gsgary said:


> dots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standards may have declined but i think also the relevance of Magnum. I like viewing their archives but there's this 'coat tails' vibe to it nowadays. Like a rock band that doesn't contain any of the founding musicians and is just cashing a brand. Magnum was Capa, a generation or so after and that was that.
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just lost a TON of respect for the Magnum organization....I had no idea they were taking juicebags in...it's almost inconceivable to me that that guy is a Magnum photographer, but then again, standards have gotten lower over the years...really? He is with Magnum???? zOMG....they better go after Justin Timberlake and Britney Spears next-- because I have heard that each of them can handle a camera,and by that I mean point it forward,away from their face, and mash the shutter button...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Magnum was not just Capa there were 3 others or don't you know their names
Click to expand...


----------



## dots

Magnum is passe. Yesterdays glory. Over. Didn't you know


----------



## gsgary

dots said:


> Yea i know it all mate.  I know all about Magnum and the day (lunch)  it was founded. Question is DO YOU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standards may have declined but i think also the relevance of Magnum. I like viewing their archives but there's this 'coat tails' vibe to it nowadays. Like a rock band that doesn't contain any of the founding musicians and is just cashing a brand. Magnum was Capa, a generation or so after and that was that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnum was not just Capa there were 3 others or don't you know their names
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



What do you think, had their books for years


----------

